# funny pictures of your horse



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

naptime!









i iz CRAZY!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

AHAHA, that last on is sooo funny!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I dont have many 'funny' pictures of current horses. But this is my old pony during bath time.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

And I know the chain is over his nose, its a long story, but no one was hurt and nothing bad happend.


----------



## emmasacha (Oct 26, 2008)

''I has some fresh shavings?!...''


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

WHAT? You wanted me to stay clean? Well what do you think of THIS?! 









OH YEAH you're going to have to brush me AND my blanket all over again!!!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Misty doing the "Dead fly" Resemblence?


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

lol moo that's soooo funnnnnnnny! hehehe


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Got, I want that pony so bad! Very cute! 

Moomoo, that cracked me up! Thanks for the comic relief.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

lol,  your welcome


----------



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS (Nov 26, 2008)

Its a bird, its a plane, its ...Supermini!


----------



## JimmysSlave (Dec 1, 2008)

This is Jimmy doing his best Gene Simmons impression - ironiclly taken the day after I got back from a Kiss concert!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I suck at captions, but here are some funny photos...

Calista, Arabian Pony mare

















Cheyenne, TB gelding

















Chianti, mini stallion

















Chili Pepper, mini gelding









Cocoa, mini mare









































Cruiser, mini gelding


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Jackpot, mini colt (now sold)
Haha weaning doens't work on this type of fence... (in reality I had that stall door open and he ran in haha)

















Matastar, RMH gelding (now sold)









Midngiht, mini gelding

















Karma, mini donk jenny

















Earl, mini donk gelding









Radiance (RIP) Friesian filly


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Renaissance, best friend's TB gelding who lives here

























Sheik, mini gelding (now sold)









Sierra, mini filly

















Skylar, POA gelding (now sold)

























Solitaire, mini filly

























Summer, Haflinger/Welsh Cob mare


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Tracker, mini stallion









































Tucker, mini stallion

























SOrry I get carried away with photos


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

hahaha there are some really great pics on here! I love the first one of Summer, Chey! And also the first one of Cheyenne! Had to add this after I saw the others, too! The first one of Tucker made me laugh as well.
And Miniature, I love yours too! 

They're all so good!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

this is at a show, when i saw the pic i died laughing, i guess she was over it:


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Here's some of Brickens....

Holding his bridle


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Here's some of Brickens....


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my! That solitare filly is TINY! at least in the picture of her getting chase by the man =P


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

There are mini's in the house!! That's crazy lol


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Rustic Wildfire! 

Spastic, yes, she was a tiny thing  Her mom is 31" and her sire only 28" Of course she's growing up now  Stlll just a baby, but bigger!

Zanytactics, no one ever accused me of being sane....  Most of those are the same night: I had to wash them for a big show the next day, but by the time I got home from work it was dark, and it was a cold, windy night. So I brought them inside to dry where it was nice and warm  But then the other photo of the appy in the dog pen, he was colicking so I had to keep an eye on him. Another very cold and windy day, and before I bought my barn cam, so I figured it would be easier to watch him from the comfort of my recliner... of course, it was NOT fun cleaning up after him (he was tubed with oil lol) but thank goodness for tile!


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

man those mini's really know how to have fun don't they!!!

Thunder the other day, not as funny as some of these, but the funniest face ive ever seen him have lol


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

Silence.. Silence ! I want to take a nap 









Hay time


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Great photo's everyone! I'll have to creep around with my camera a little more :wink:


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Haha CheyAut your ponies are adorable - although it looks like utter chaos!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Hehe thanks


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Im not really good with captions but I came up with this


"This is what you get for washing me!"


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Shakin'!










FehrGroundRanch's Chase!










Optical Illusion?










Horse with two bodies!










Uh...LOL


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

WS, i love the one with two bodies!!


----------



## Flash (Dec 14, 2008)

Here are a couple of silly pics of my Thoroughbred


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's one of my old horse Bo.
:]


----------



## horseloverM15 (May 10, 2009)

Just hilarious!


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

Stormy after drinking Gatorade


----------



## bexandponies (May 11, 2009)

Heres a couple of my idiot horses 

My mare trying to bite my butt!









two of my horses being looneys

























My mare doing ballet lol









My boy doing his llama impression


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

Chex says "Im shoooo sleepy mom, whyd ya have to wake me?!"
And Dharma the palomino says "Plllllllllrrrrrrrrrrrrrrp, get that camera outta my face!"


----------

